# [Aporte] Generador de barras de color con PC anseco



## Andrxx (Ago 11, 2009)

¡saludos a todos los usuarios del foro del electrónica! llevo trabajando varios meses con un programa que he realizado yo en visual basic, se trata de anseco test signal generator, una aplicación que solo necesita de tu pc para generar patrones, ideal para ajuste, calibración y prueba en sistemas de video. genera:

*-carta de ajuste predeterminada
-carta de ajuste personalizada* en la que se puede añadir imagen y un texto fijo o en carrousel (alternativo) como el rds de fm.
*-pantalla de un único color (incluye escala de grises y r-g-b además de varios colores)
-cuadrícula en la que se puede variar el color
-rectángulo
-puntos (se puede variar también el color)
-barras de colores SMPTE
-barras de color estándar
-cruz

*es una utilidad muy buena porque no todo el mundo tiene dinero como para comprarse un buen generaador, es ideal para monitores pero también lo es (si el hardware de video lo permite, osease, depende de las salidas) para tv (ajuste de color, foco, linealidad), emisoras de tv, proyectores

*nota: los resultados que veais pueden variar atendiende a vuestro hardware de video, osease, que por mucho que se afine en la programación, las imágenes que se presentan son imágenes que se escalan dependiendo de la altura o anchura de vuestro monitor por lo que es posible que a veces de distorsione. 

por lo general, todos los ordenadores no tienen ningun problema para ejecutar esta aplicación pero por lo general algunos ordenadores de 24 mb de ram o 16 colores, en el uso de la carta de ajuste o bien de los patrones suele dar un error de acceso al kernel aunque en windows xp no he tenido problema alguno.

preguntadme dudas y a ver que os parece, estoy haciendo el manual, a ver que tal os va. solo teneis que descomprimir el ejecutable en una carpeta cualquiera (p.ej el escritorio) y ya está.

también quiero deciros que cuando sea la primera vez que usais el programa, si utilizais la opción de carta de ajuste personalizada vereis campos en blanco, añadid un número y ya podreis ajustar la imagen y el texto.

por favor, si veis algun error, decidlo y escribid textualmente que es lo que os sale y en que condiciones o que opción íbais a usar cuando este se produjo.

gracias*


----------

